# TOR with Aurora was working...

## Dan42

Without changing any settings to TOR or to the proxy settings in Firefox it stopped working. I've reinstalled TOR, checked to make sure there was no missing step.   I  used   https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Tor  to set it  up. The only way Aurora can connect to a site is if I put it to no proxy. There has to be a way to see what prevents (blocks) Aurora?? logs or listening to the machine but I don't know how. Please help.

----------

## MarioCorleone

DO NOT USE TOR!  It has been compramised since the busting of SR.  The gov't own's all nodes/servers for TOR.  Switch to i2p.

----------

## Dan42

 *mario18 wrote:*   

> DO NOT USE TOR!  It has been compramised since the busting of SR.  The gov't own's all nodes/servers for TOR.  Switch to i2p.

 

after running emerge i2p I get:

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by i2p (argument)

=net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18 ~amd64

# required by net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18::gentoo

# required by i2p (argument)

=dev-java/jrobin-1.6.0-r1 ~amd64

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

I don't know what to do next, please assist

----------

## MarioCorleone

replied to your PM

----------

## desultory

Split off "net-p2p/i2p-0.9.18 build failure".

----------

## toralf

 *Dan42 wrote:*   

> Please help.

 Ask in irc : ircs://irc.oftc.net:6697/#tor

----------

## dataking

 *mario18 wrote:*   

> DO NOT USE TOR!  It has been compramised since the busting of SR.  The gov't own's all nodes/servers for TOR.  Switch to i2p.

 OMG THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!  lol

----------

